# 07 August Photo Challenge - "Worst photo ever!"



## TwistMyArm

Hi folks, 

The new challenge theme for July '07 is going to be "Worst photo ever!". Certainly you can all have some fun with this one. Good luck everyone and don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is August 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.
Please enter your email subject as "Aug '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## crownlaurel

Finally, a theme I just may have a chance of winning :lmao:


----------



## sabbath999

Does Nick Nolte's mugshot count?


----------



## IrishCameraGirl

Wow...I think the only problem I'll have is picking just one to submit. hehe


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Argh. I already posted it . Sounds like a really interesting theme, as always. But will the worst pic win, or the best of the worst? Or perhaps the worst of the best of the worst...? I'm lost =S


----------



## jeroen

"worst" is Dutch for "sausage"... I should post a photo of a salami?


----------



## DwainDibley

Ah!  A photo comp I stand a chance of winning!  

I have a hard disk full of likely candidates!


----------



## macropleasure

love this theme....lol i have a chance to win for once


----------



## Andy Campbell

Finally a competition I can enter! :thumbup:


----------



## JayJay65

crownlaurel said:


> Finally, a theme I just may have a chance of winning :lmao:



HAHAHA!!

Photo forum creators,

To those who look foward to this alot, I think its kinda a dissapointment.. I live for the sole reason of these lol.. And to have a contest like this, its like a month wasted.. just my thoughts..

-Jess


----------



## TwistMyArm

JayJay65 said:


> HAHAHA!!
> 
> Photo forum creators,
> 
> To those who look foward to this alot, I think its kinda a dissapointment.. I live for the sole reason of these lol.. And to have a contest like this, its like a month wasted.. just my thoughts..
> 
> -Jess



Well the theme may not interest everyone, but unfortunately that's true with all of the challenges. It has received plenty of positive feedback and that usually means plenty of submissions, which is always a good thing. 

Our hope with this challenge is that people can have fun and play with the theme a little bit. At the very least we hope to have a laugh. However maybe people will look at their photos a little harder to identify what makes them bad?  Apart from that who's to say a photo that is technically bad still can't be interesting?


----------



## YouAreBrahman

i assume the topic is open to interpretation.  you can still finesse these shots,  be creative!


----------



## fido dog

Boy! What a good time to show back up! No need for anymore entries......I got this one in the bag!  :lmao:


----------



## boebr1

Can someone tell me how to make my images smaller so i can submit an entry? I have windows picture and fax viewer, paint, and picassa on my computer. most of my files are around 650kb as a minimum, except for my camera phone pics...


----------



## mr_baseball_08

So should August's winner be proud that he or she wins??

Or should they take it as a slap in the face because their photo is the worst??   

Just curious.


----------



## rancher

I just submitted my picture. Your going to like this one.

This is going to be fun...


----------



## Zoso

lol this could get interesting


----------



## sabbath999

boebr1 said:


> Can someone tell me how to make my images smaller so i can submit an entry? I have windows picture and fax viewer, paint, and picassa on my computer. most of my files are around 650kb as a minimum, except for my camera phone pics...



In Picasa, choose your picture. Click file, then export to a folder. Choose "resize to" and then set a size that is something along the lines of 800. Choose image quality of Automatic. That should get you will inside the limit, and still make the picture big enough to see. Remember to pay attention to what folder it puts the picture in.


----------



## CrazyAva

Wow.  Worst photo ever...this is gonna be tough actually


----------



## neogfx

TwistMyArm said:


> Well the theme may not interest everyone, but unfortunately that's true with all of the challenges. It has received plenty of positive feedback and that usually means plenty of submissions, which is always a good thing.
> 
> Our hope with this challenge is that people can have fun and play with the theme a little bit. At the very least we hope to have a laugh. However maybe people will look at their photos a little harder to identify what makes them bad? Apart from that who's to say a photo that is technically bad still can't be interesting?


 
Or indeed a technically perfect shot that is in bad taste. The theme is the worst photo ever, not the poorest quality.


----------



## Battou

I have over a gig of solid qualifiers. I'll debate on entering this one


----------



## Chas

.... as if sheer quantity will get you anywhere in this game. Oh noSireeBob, it's years of neglect of the photographic arts that are going to count here, m'lad. 

Step aside, step aside.  You guys don't stand a chance .....


----------



## Battou

Chas said:


> .... as if sheer quantity will get you anywhere in this game. Oh noSireeBob, it's years of neglect of the photographic arts that are going to count here, m'lad.
> 
> Step aside, step aside.  You guys don't stand a chance .....



A ten year layoff contributed heavily to the masses (well almost ten years), I am covered if I decide to try.


----------



## Chas

Battou said:


> A ten year layoff contributed heavily to the masses (well almost ten years), I am covered if I decide to try.


Challenge accepted .....


----------



## Battou

OhhhKay I'm in


----------



## CrazyAva

This could get interesting.


----------



## Funky

I dont know about you guys but i was hard pressed finding a photo for this contest :greenpbl:


----------



## sabbath999

I am in. 

I too found it hard pressed to find a photo for this contest... since my photography is so near perfection at all times.


----------



## crownlaurel

Drats, I missed the deadline!  Now you'll never know what the truly worst photo of all time was :greenpbl: .


----------

